# Fish Suggestions



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a 55G with a male & female Krib. I'm looking to get a large school of fish that will go well with these two. I have a few idea's of what I want, but I'd like to get your thought's.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Any species mixed with any other is a crapshoot. Obviously a full grown Oscar, usually does not play well with fry but who knows about the normal stuff. Animal behavior is not an exact science. Anything can work and that same mix might be a disaster and it can change from fish to fish and time to time.

As an aside I have a friend that does not enjoy live foods so he trains his Oscars (AND other big ugly fish as I call them, jokingly) to eat prepared food so his fish (that win lots of Best in Show Trophies) do not get familiar with live food but they will bite you readily enough if you put a body part in their tank and he once had a fair amount of fatalities when he tried to get them to spawn.

You have been around the block enough to recognize when certain behavior is going to lead to "trouble in River City" so just go slow and try whatever appeals to you. A extra "safe" tank to quickly put a species into is always wise. Just keep watching and good luck. Needless to say one of the benchmarks is mouth size. Anything that will fit will eventually make the one way journey faster than you can get them out.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Congo tetras! I've seen them cohabitate with the pelvics breeding even! There are some awesome bloodcap tetras from the rivers of africa that would work. 

I'll google some pics...


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/PicturesSummaryV2.cfm?ID=5247&pic=Arspi_f0.jpg
the congo:
http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/PicturesSummaryV2.cfm?ID=10660&pic=Phint_u0.jpg

a little less bulky:
http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/PicturesSummaryV2.cfm?ID=5248&pic=Larol_u0.jpg
jellybean tetra

I'd post more but fishbase.org is running really slowly. I just searched the family "Alestidae".

GL and have fun!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought about congos, but they get a little large to fit a nice large school in. I tried to google bloodcap tetras but came up empty handed, your pic is not showing for me.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

After I posted I seen your next post. I really like the jelly bean tetra, I'll have to see if my LFS can order them for me.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm thinking of going with a large shoal of Lampeye killies or Pseudomugil gertrudae for my next planted tank that will have a couple of pairs of Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Bipindi' in there. Either that or I might have a big shoal of Cardinals for a flashier show!

Admittedly only the first is African if you're looking for that.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm a sucker for espei rasboras. They are very similar to harlequins, but there is an even mix of orangle and black. They will not follow other fish but will let fish school with them. They school very well with their own. I have 8 different species of schooling fish in my community and the e. Rasbora is by far the coolest imo. . Good luck with your search.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Black Neon Tetras? Emporers?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

The jelly beans are probably a little difficult and may get the run around my the cichlids. My pelvics vary from friendly (P. taeniatus "Keinke" which don't harm endler's) to murderous (my red P. pulcher that have killed 5 killifish after their most recent spawn), so I'd find their disposition first.

Congos would do great in a 55 in a school. I'm confused as to why they wouldn't work. I've seen them do well with a breeding group of Pelvicachromis pulcher in a 60g, well planted with lots of rock. 

Emperors would be a cool fish to do.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

"Jelly Bean"? Aren't those dyed?

Instead of 'Bloodcap' try Bloodfin or Glass Bloodfin, both are a moderate sized Tetra that school pretty decently. I do not know if either of these are the fish meant.

Diamond Tetras look a bit different, and can make a fast get-away if the Kribs decide to chase them (Diamonds are about the hardest fish for me to catch!). 

Most of the schooling fish that stay about mid tank or higher will likely be better than fish that prefer the lower half of the tank. 
I would avoid nippy little guys like Tiger Barbs, Serpae Tetras and such.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How about rummy nose tetras? I have a school of about 15. They school all over the place. I just love those. I have my kribs, which just spawned, in a community tank with tetras and even have some live bearer fry in there. They are very mild, except when they are defending their fry. Even then I haven't had them hurt anyone, just chase them off.


----------

